# Thank you very much for your hospitality



## Glug

Hi, would someone please translate this into Czech for me: -

Dear Josef and Zdena,

Thank you very much for your hospitality while we were in Brno. It was lovely to meet you both but very difficult because we couldn't speak any Czech (except Ahoj, Dobre and Pivo!) and you couldn't speak any English.

We had a wonderful time and the wedding was fantastic.

We heard that you would like to come and visit Andrea in Australia and we would like to help you with the Air fare to get out here. We have enclosed 6000 Korun.

Our house is also available whenever you require it.

See you soon!

Thankyou for the translation, I appreciate it.


----------



## winpoj

Milá Zdeno a Josefe, (Come on - you should start with the lady!)

mnohokrát Vám děkuji za pohostinnost během naší návštěvy v Brně. Bylo skvělé oba Vás poznat, ale bylo to těžké, protože vůbec neumíme česky (kromě slov jako "ahoj", "dobré" a "pivo") a Vy zase nemluvíte anglicky.

Moc jsme si to užili a svatba byla fantastická.

Doslechli jsme se, že byste Andreu rádi v Austrálii navštívili, a my bychom Vám chtěli přispět na letenku, takže přikládáme 6 000 Kč.

Také náš dům je Vám kdykoli k dispozici.

 Těšíme se brzy na viděnou.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> *mnohokrát* Vám děkuji za (...)



I didn't knew this one. Is it better for more formal contexts like this one than _moc, pěkně_?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

Yeah, it's sort of formal. I used it for stylistic reasons - not to repeat "moc" at the beginning of two paragraphs in a row.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> Yeah, it's sort of formal. I used it for stylistic reasons - not to repeat "moc" at the beginning of two paragraphs in a row.



O, you know that my Czech is poor, but it seems really elegant. 
Winpoje, mnohokrát vám děkuji za pomoc!

Ještě jednou, prosím: as for "_*Milá* Zdeno a Josefe_" should it be *milí*, suggesting that both are "dear"? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> Ještě jednou, prosím: as for "_*Milá* Zdeno a Josefe_" should it be *milí*, suggesting that both are "dear"?


No, the adjective should be in agreement with the closest noun.


----------

